# Tell us something your mother taught you



## Hooked (8/5/21)

​


----------



## Hooked (8/5/21)

Share with my brother 

Crochet granny-square blankets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/5/21)

How to cook rice, iron clothing and sewing... domesticated from a young age, I even stopped going #1 and #2 in the garden...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (8/5/21)

Not to take shit from anyone.

Now that I've typed it, it doesn't look right.

You know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (8/5/21)

So many things, how can one narrow it down? 

You don't get something "for" free, you get it free. The "for" is not right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/21)

The "for" is correct. English is a strange mixed-up language.

Here is an example of how strange it is :

*OTHER WORDS FOR strange*
MOST RELEVANT

astonishing
bizarre
curious
different
extraordinary
fantastic
funny
new
odd
offbeat
outlandish
peculiar
rare
remarkable
unusual
weird
wonderful
aberrant
abnormal
astounding
atypical
eccentric
erratic
exceptional
far-out
idiosyncratic
ignorant
inexperienced
irregular
marvelous
mystifying
newfangled
oddball
off
out-of-the-way
perplexing
quaint
queer
singular
unaccountable
unaccustomed
uncanny
uncommon
unheard of
unseasoned

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/5/21)

"If you keep doing that, you're going to go blind"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Viper_SA (9/5/21)

You can lose everything in life and buy it back, except your good name.

Wish I'd listened to her...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (9/5/21)

Viper_SA said:


> You can lose everything in life and buy it back, except your good name.
> 
> Wish I'd listened to her...



I've just told someone this! He's cheated me out of R600 by promising to fix my TV. He wanted R600 deposit to buy new LED lights (half my screen has gone black) which I gave him a month ago and since then it's been excuses, excuses. I've asked for my money back but nothing. I had promised to recommend him to others here but now... Sent him a Whatsapp yesterday telling him that he might think he's very clever because he's got R600 for nothing, but he's lost his name and future business from me and others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LeislB (10/5/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The "for" is correct. English is a strange mixed-up language.
> 
> Here is an example of how strange it is :
> 
> ...



Strict grammarians will tell you that "for free" is grammatically incorrect because "free" is not a noun, and this means it cannot be preceded by "for" (a preposition). In their view, something is "sold for nothing" or is "sold free." However, through common usage, "for free" has become acceptable

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/21)

Something else about prepositions in the English language.

When Winston Churchill was chastised for ending a sentence with a preposition, he wittily responded.

“This is the type of errant pedantry *up with which I will not put*.”

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LeislB (10/5/21)

@Puff the Magic Dragon, he was a legend with his clever remarks.

One needs to strongly consider the benefits of arguing with my mom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (10/5/21)

I learnt how to look after myself because of my mom, and when I got into kak, she fought in my corner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------

